# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Poner mi foto

## Villegona

Me gustaria saber como puedo poner mi foto debajo de mi apodo 
Gracias

----------


## JoeKaos

Para poner tu foto tienes que ir a tu perfil, y abajo del todo te pone: 

Enviar Avatar desde su PC:

Ahi pones tu avatar y lo subes al foro, pero recuerda que no tinee que ser mayor que 100x100 pixeles y menor que 15 kb.

Un saludo

----------


## Mecachis

yo también he intentao subir mi careto y no se si será por que el sistema se bloquea con fotos de un atractivo especial o por que se ha vuelto a colgar el sistema de avatares... espero pensar que es lo primero.
saludos

----------


## JoeKaos

Pero habeis mirado bien que las fotos ocupen 15 kb o menos? Ese puede ser el problema, en tal caso deberíais bajar un poco la calidad de la foto, y recordar que no debe pasar de los 100x100 pixeles. Si seguis teniendo problemas podeis enviarme la foto por PM para que os baje la calidad, no me cuesta nada, pero antes fijaros en lo que he comentado. Un saludo.

----------


## Mecachis

CON 1.717 bytes y 84x90 no creo que se pueda bajar mucho mas la resolución...... sigo pensando que es un fallo del sistema  o el atractivo especial de mi careto  :twisted:  sobretodo cuando te aparece un mensaje  de estos.......




salu2222s

----------


## JoeKaos

Pues eso notificaselo a Mariano, porque creo que es debido al cambio del servidor. Díselo y el intentará arreglarlo. Un saludo.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

a ver si ahora funciona..

----------


## Mecachis

Bueno,... aunque con alguna interferencia ahora parace que rula je je je  :Lol:

----------


## Villegona

Este finde tenia problemillas con foto, pero ayer ya la pude colgar y va muy bien

Salu2

----------


## Iñigo

Cómo bajo la calidad de la foto?

----------


## Ella

con un programa de fotos tipo photoshop

----------


## Iñigo

Gracias...ya lo he conseguido.

----------


## halexx

yo no tengo el photoshop me han deixo que lo puedo hacer con el paint pero no puedo hacerlo....¿ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR? GRACIAS

----------


## javifocus

Halexx, en el paint en el menu de arriba donde pone imagenes, luego donde pone atributos y ahi puedes cambiar el tamaño de la imagen, recuerda: "Sólo una imagen puede ser mostrada a la vez, su ancho no puede ser mayor que 100 pixels, y su altura no mayor que 100 pixels y el tamaño de archivo no mas de 15kB."

----------


## Solitude

halexx, mándame una foto tuya por mp y te la preparo para tu avatar.

----------


## magoivan

javifocus
 prove tu metodo pero una cosa, quando abri la foto en ese recuadro no salia la foto en pequeña, salia un trozo de una esquina superior. que hago mal?

----------


## Sombrero

Perdon por sacar el post otra vez, pero a mi me pasa lo mismo que le pasaba a magoivan.
¿Que tengo que hacer?

----------


## Gordon Cole

No lo cambiéis en "Atributos", porque eso no cambia el tamaño de la imagen sino el del lienzo. Cambiadlo en "Expandir o contraer" (control + w). Suerte :!:

----------


## Jmac

Hola a todos.

Como ha comentado Ella, para los que no tengais Photoshop, este lo convierte diciendole el tamaño a convertir directamente , pero el Paint ya lo trae Win.

En Paint se puede contraer o expandir dinamicamente, es decir viendo el resultado y me explico.

Ya abierto el Paint, se carga la foto en Archivo > Abrir y se busca en la carpeta donde este la foto, una vez que este cargada justo debajo de Archivo hay una estrella y un rectangulo, se pica sobre el rectangulo (esta herramienta permite seleccionar una parte o toda superficie de la foto, con esto es mas facil encuadrar dicha foto), al pasar por encima nos sale un cursor, donde nos interese picamos boton izquierdo del raton y sin soltarlo movemos el taton y nos sale una ventana discontinua, que una vez suelto el boton izquierdo segimos con la ventana, pero tanto en las esquinas como en el centro de cada lado sale un punto ( 4 lados + 4 esquinas = 8 ), si ponemos el cursor dentro del recuadro nos sale una cruz que si picamos de nuevo, podemos mover toda la superficie seleccionada; si el cursor lo ponemos sobre los puntos nos sale una pequeña linea acabadas en triangulitos estas lineas son horizontales (lado derecho e izquierdo de la foto ), verticales ( lado superior e inferior ) e inclinadas ( esquinas ); estos puntos son tiradores que al picar boton izquierdo y arrastrar, aumenta o disminuye el tamaño ( Las esquinas mueven los lados que correponden a estas ).
Cuando este al tamaño adecuado en Edicion > Cortar; Archivo > Nuevo; Edicion > Pegar tendremos el fichero Archivo > Guardar como..
Con diferentes pruebas sacaremos el tamaño, debe ser lo mas parecido a maximo 100 x 100 pixels; valga el tamaño a buscar, en Imagen > Atributos ponemos Ancho 100 y Alto 100, Unidades Pixeles y ya esta, una superficien justo, el tamaño de la foto a confeccionar.

Un saludo magico.

----------


## Raicon

Hola, he querido poner mi foto en el avatar y no lo consigo, la he manipulado totalmente con photoshop y no hay forma. Es la primera vez que me ocurre esto. Con otros foros al adaptar la foto al avatar no he tenido ningún problema. ¿Alguien me podía hechar una mano?
Garcias.

----------


## Jmac

Hola a todos.

El tamaño en Kb tengo entendido que no puede sobreparar 15Kb, en cuanto al de pixel no sobrepasar 100 X 100, prueba la misma foto en diferentes formatos; te aconsejo  jpeg por pesar ( ocupar )  menos Kb.

El que yo tendo, que veis en mi avatar es un gif animado de 100 x 90 pixeles, pesa 14 Kb y esta compuesto por 20 frames.

----------


## zarkov

Al parecer, el tema ya quedó claro.

----------

